# Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu support



## dbertsch18

I recently started a gofundme project to help me get more training gear and pay my monthly gym fees. I know a lot of people can't afford to donate and that's more than understandable as I can't afford it myself thanks for checking out this post and good luck to those out there grinding!

http://www.gofundme.com/mmatraining


----------



## Life B Ez

I'd consider this if 
1. You explained why your job can't cover it
2. You put realistic prices for thai pads and gloves. $180 is absurd. I don't think I've ever paid that. Combined possibly if you went top of the line gear. But you're on go fund me asking for money to buy top end gear.

I'd go talk to the gym owner and offer to clean the mats or help out in the gym. That would get you a lot further than gofundme.


----------



## Joabbuac

Never bought my own thai pads or head guard... 

Why not use the clubs thai pads?, i can see your club has them in your picture. and go buy a piece of shit gi off ebay too, cost a lot less, you say this is your passion, so it shouldn't matter. 

A lot of great fighters out there have come from far far less than you and do not resort to begging on the internet. 

I don't think you will make your target (I hope you don't make your target) But i also don't think $500 covers what you are asking for, 

Monthy fee $150
Headgear $180
Thai Pads $180
Gi $100

$610 

With that monthly fee... hell, just take a few months off, do cardio... save the money, buy the equipment.


----------

